# Playoffs - Game #4: #3 Phoenix Suns (4) @ #7 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 5/9



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Sunday, 8:00PMEST/6:00PMMT/5:00PMPST
Where: AT&T Center - San Antonio, TX
TV:







*












*Playoff Schedule/Results
Game 1: W 111-102 vs San Antonio Spurs 
Game 2: W 110-102 vs San Antonio Spurs
Game 3: W 110-96 @ San Antonio Spurs
Game 4: Sun May 9 Phoenix at San Antonio Spurs 8:00PM TNT 
Game 5*: Tue May 11 San Antonio Spurs at Phoenix TNT 
Game 6*: Thu May 13 Phoenix at San Antonio Spurs ESPN
Game 7*: Sun May 16 San Antonio Spurs at Phoenix TNT
*












*Phoenix Suns (54-28)

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Jarron Collins * 






















* San Antonio Spurs (50-32) 

Starters: 









PG George Hill | SG Manu Ginobili | SF Richard Jefferson | PF Tim Duncan | C Antonio McDyess* 













*_Victory Advisory_*




*Suns have been placed on.....KILLTHEM!*
​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Playoffs - Game #4: #3 Phoenix Suns (3) @ #7 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 5/9*

Kill them. Mercilessly.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Playoffs - Game #4: #3 Phoenix Suns (3) @ #7 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 5/9*

I would like to end this now and I'm going to the bar with the broom in my hand..

I kicked a Spur and I liked it...


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Playoffs - Game #4: #3 Phoenix Suns (3) @ #7 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 5/9*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Playoffs - Game #4: #3 Phoenix Suns (3) @ #7 San Antonio Spurs (0) - 5/9*

*Suns 107, Spurs 101*


4-0 SWEEP! **** YEAH!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Yuuuum. Revenge is sweet ^_^

**** the Spurs -.-


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Pure awesome. Amare had the biggest I'm-trying-not-to-smile hug with Tim Duncan.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash was ****ing ridiculous. All started with that **** you 3 with one eye. On to Western Conference Finals. Can you believe that? lol.


They get a full week to recharge and (hopefully) get Lopez ready regardless if Lakers sweep as well.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol, Seuss your sig quotes are awesome ^_^

They'll need Lopez, whatever percent he's at, against the Lakers.


----------

